# Web Developer/Editor looking to live in Amsterdam part time



## jpickle (Oct 3, 2013)

Just wondering if this is possible...and if so, how to go about it. My SO and I both freelance in the web development/media industry based in New York. We would like to spend a good chunk, 4-6 months at a year, possibly 3 at a time twice a year somewhere in EU. Amsterdam was our #1 choice b/c of cost/location. 

Is this even feasible? 

I'm fairly certain I can't have income coming in while on a tourist visa. 

We have money to cover a place, but need to keep working remotely per our client base. Paying local taxes is no problem. If Netherlands doesn't work, is Germany a possibility. I know Ireland/UK/France are out of the question and it is illegal there, was hoping Netherlands or Germany would be more open to this kind of situation.


----------

